# Milk weed isn't just for butterflies.



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

*buffalo style milkweed pods.*

*Ingredients*

>> 1 and 1/2 cup Panko (Japanese bread crumbs) (Or any other bread crumbs)
>> 1/4 cup flour
>> 1 tbsp. garlic powder
>> 1 tsp. of each: paprika, oregano, cayenne and turmeric
>> 1 egg
>> 1/2 cup almond milk
>> 1/2 cup water
>> Hot wing sauce of your choice
*Instructions*

Preheat oven to 350Â°F.

Mix dry ingredients together. Mix egg, almond milk and water together then blend in dry ingredients. Mix well.

Dip milkweed pods into batter and place on a baking sheet covered with parchment paper. Place in oven and cook for 15-20 minutes.

When crisp take out and place in a bowl. Add in your favourite wing sauce (enough to evenly coat) and mix. Place milkweed pods back on the baking sheet and cook for an additional 10 minutes.

*milkweed rice.*

*Ingredients*

>> 1 cup basmati rice
>> 1 cup vegetable stock (or make an herbal tea of your choice and use this)
>> 1/2 cup milkweed flower buds (or flowers just as they bloom)
>> 1/2 cup white wine
>> 3 cloves garlic (chopped finely)
>> 3 tbsp finely chopped yellow onions
>> 3 tbsp butter
>> 1 tbsp olive oil
>> Grated Parmesan cheese (optional)
>> Sea salt and/or pepper to taste
*Instructions*

Place the vegetable (or herbal) stock and wine in a saucepan and add rice. Bring to a boil and reduce heat to simmer.

Slightly cover rice and stir occasionally until all moisture is absorbed. Remove from heat, cover and let sit.

As the rice is in the simmering stage, in a small skillet melt butter and the olive oil in your pan until melted, then add garlic and onions. SautÃ© for no more than two minutes, add flower buds (or fresh flowers) and sautÃ© one more minute. Mix the sautÃ©ed mixture into the rice and let sit two minutes and serve.

If desired add some Parmesan cheese, sea salt, and/or pepper

*Stuffed milkweed pods.*

*Ingredients*

>> 4 oz. cream cheese softened
>> 1 tbsp. diced red onion
>> 2 slices of cooked bacon
>> 1 small jalapeno chopped fine
>> salt and pepper
>> 20 milkweed pods, boiled and split
>> bread crumbs
*Instructions*

Heat oven to 375Â°F.

Place the softened cream cheese in a bowl and mix in the diced onion, jalapeno, bacon, salt and pepper. Remove the immature seeds and silk from the boiled milkweed pods, and spoon in about 2 tsp. of cream cheese filling until the pod is full.

Roll the exposed seam of cream cheese in bread crumbs and place seam side up on a baking sheet covered with a sheet of parchment paper.

Bake the stuffed pods for 15-20 minutes. Serve warm.

 Al


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

Sounds tasty Al...we really promote the milkweed here, and not just lately but for close to 40 years. The butterfly numbers are falling fast and hope they can make a recovery....I use to be unable to count the number of caterpillars on the plants...now I need to search to try and find some, and we have acres of fields with milkweed everywhere....


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

when do you pick the pods?


----------



## mustangglp (Jul 7, 2015)

I thought milkweed was poison's?


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

When they are like this.










Buy seeds and get a butterfly education here.

http://www.livemonarch.com/free-milkweed-seeds.htm

We also grow milkweeds.

 Al


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

I gown it also, love the smell of the flowers, but the white milk when picked can cause blisters on some people.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I pick the seeds late in the fall and as I drive I grab handfuls of the seeds and let the vacuum suck them out of my hand. Then the wind spreads them in the ditches. You have to pick roads that don't get mowed until late summer/early fall.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

They only mow the road side of the ditches here. The property side is left up to the owners to care for and most don't fool with them.

 Al


----------

